# Help please my tank is leaking



## Underworld101 (Feb 12, 2011)

Someone please help me, I woke up to an 8 gallon aquarium being half empty. I still have no idea how it came to happen. I filled it back up and marked it where i filled it too, so I can see where it is leaking from. My friend said we might need to get silicon incase...is there a particular silicon, or can I get any silicon? I am also going out to buy another temperary tank. Gosh what a frightening morning I had. Any otheer suggestions?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

10 gallon tanks are cheap. Just replace it. Probably not worth your time to fix it and worry about future leaks. Go to King Ed's.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 on buying new 10g... unless it's like a ebi or flora?


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

+2 on buying a new, then you'll be able to reseal that tank with out the stress of being hurried and you'll have 2 tanks in the end YaY everybody happy!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some aquarium sealant, both clear and black. You're welcome to it. Just send me a PM. Alternatively, most pet stores should have it.

An 8 gallon tank is often more expensive than the custom 10 gallon tanks, especially if it's rimless. For example, an Ebi. If you have an Ebi that's leaking, then it's still under the 2 year warranty. Call Hagen and they'll help you out.


----------



## Underworld101 (Feb 12, 2011)

thanks for the replies. It was my pump...stupid thing. Thankfully all my fishies are well and healthy. I am planning on getting an even bigger tank 20-30 gallon. thanks again for the replies.


----------

